# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Siemens] Προβλημα με τη θερμοκρασία της συντήρησης

## theo123

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Το πρόβλημα με λίγα λόγια είναι ότι ενώ η κατάψυξη λειτουργεί καλά, η συντήρηση δεν κατεβαίνει στους 4 βαθμούς αλλά παραμένει στους 7-8 βαθμούς.

Το ψυγείο ειναι μάρκας SIEMENS και το μοντέλο είναι KG44U190IE\01 έχει κάτω την κατάψυξη και πάνω τη συντήρηση.
IMG_20180707_194707_HHT.jpg

Ιστορικό:
Όλα ξεκίνησαν πριν από μερικά χρόνια (8 περίπου) όταν κατά τη διάρκεια των καλοκαιρινών καυσώνων άρχισε να μην κατεβάζει εύκολα τη θερμοκρασία στους 4 βαθμούς, όταν το γεμίζαμε με ψώνια από το σούπερ μάρκετ. Όταν περνούσε η περίοδος αυτή, ξανα άρχιζε να λειτουργεί κανονικά. Ε δεν πειράζει είπαμε, ψυγείο μας είναι, θα το αγαπήσουμε με τα ελαττώματά του. Αυτό το καλοκαίρι όμως η θερμοκρασία παραμένει στους 7-8 βαθμούς χωρίς να μπορεί να την κατεβάσει στους 4 που του έχω ορίσει. Η κατάψυξη είναι στους -20 κανονικά.

Κατά τη διάρκεια των διακοπών μου είχα ξεψαχνίσει όλο το φόρουμ και διάβασα όλα τα σχετικά θέματα με ψυγεία που δυσκολεύονται να κατεβάσουν τη θερμοκρασία της συντήρησης και είχα καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι το πιθανότερο ήταν να υπήρχε πάγος στο στοιχείο της κατάψυξης και δεν μπορούσε να κυκλοφορήσει ο αέρας σωστά. Όταν γύρισα λοιπόν (πριν από μερικές μέρες), άνοιξα την κατάψυξη και είδα ότι το στοιχείο ήταν όπως έπρεπε να είναι (τουλάχιστον έτσι μου φάνηκε εμένα). Χωρίς συσσωρευμένο πάγο ή κάποιο τέτοιο πρόβλημα.
στοιχείο.jpg

Άρχισα λοιπόν τις μετρήσεις μιας και το άνοιξα για να δω αν λειτουργούν όλα σωστά.
NUMBERS.jpg

Το Κόκκινο φις με το νούμερο 1 που πηγαίνει στον αεραγωγό της συντήρησης και έχει ένα μέσα ένα φιδίσιο καλώδιο μου έδινε ένδειξη 10.8kΩμ. Αυτό δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Πιθανολογώ ότι είναι αντίσταση για να μην πιάνει πάγο ο αεραγωγός (περιμένω τη γνώμη σας)
Το Μαύρο φις (νούμερο 2) που οδηγεί στην αντίσταση που βρίσκεται στον πάτο της λεκάνης αποστράγγισης μου έδινε 870Ωμ
Το Γκρι (νούμερο 3) που συνδέεται με την αντίσταση που είναι ορατή μπροστά στις ψύκτρες, μου έδινε 260Ωμ.
Το Άσπρο (νούμερο 4) που συνδέεται στη θερμοασφάλεια που είναι δεμένη με δύο δεματικά στη σωλήνα του εξατμιστή μου έδινε 0Ωμ.
Το φις που λείπει οδηγεί στο ανεμιστηράκι της κατάψυξης και λειτουργεί κανονικά.
Τον αισθητήρα που είναι μέσα στις ψύκτρες δεν μπόρεσα να τη μετρήσω καθώς το καλώδιο δεν έχει κάποιο φις αλλά πηγαίνει κατ' ευθείαν στο πάνελ. Αν χρειαστεί να τη μετρήσω θα χρειαστώ τη βοήθειά σας για το πως. 
Φώτο από την καλωδίωση του πάνελ
IMG_20180806_115440.jpg

Στη συνέχεια άνοιξα το πάνελ που βρίσκεται στο πάνω μέρος του ψυγείου για να δω αν υπάρχει καμία αντίσταση σπασμένη ή κανένας πυκνωτής φουσκωμένος. Η εικόνα που είδα μου φάνηκε κανονική εκτός από ένα σημείο που νομίζω ότι παρατήρησα ένα ελαφρό μαύρισμα στο σημείο που βρίσκεται το κυλινδρικό μπίπερ (εικόνες 3,4) καθώς και στην πίσω πλευρά (2η εικόνα). Περιμένω τις παρατηρήσεις σας στο εάν είναι κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο καμένο ή όχι ή αν δείτε κάτι που δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω εγώ.
(Οι φωτογραφίες θα τις βρείτε στο επόμενο μήνυμα επειδή αυτό χωράει μόνο 6)


Μετά πέρασα στο πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου και αφού καθάρισα λίγο τη σκόνη με την ηλεκτρική σκούπα, άνοιξα την πλακέτα που είναι στο κάτω μέρος για να δω αν υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα εκεί με τα αντίστοιχα ηλεκτρονικά και τα είδα όλα εντάξει.
IMG_20180806_123817.jpgIMG_20180806_123912_HHT.jpg

Άλλες πληροφορίες:
Ο ανεμιστήρας της κατάψυξης λειτουργεί σωστά όταν κλείνει το κλείστρο η πόρτα του ψυγείου. Παρατήρησα ότι υπάρχει αρκετή διαδρομή στο κλείστρο από το σημείο που δίνει εντολή να αρχίσει το ανεμιστηράκι, μέχρι το σημείο που το κλείνει η πόρτα. Δηλαδή όταν κλείνει η πόρτα το ανεμιστηράκι λειτουργεί κανονικά. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με το ανεμιστηράκι της συντήρησης. 
Το σωληνάκι που οδηγει απο την αποστραγγιση της καταψυξης στον εξατμιστη που βρισκεται πανω απο το μοτερ δεν ειναι βουλωμενο. Το εβγαλα και το φυσηξα και ο αερας περναει κανονικα.
Τα λάστιχα στις πόρτες φαίνονται κανονικά και κάποιες φορές όταν κλείνουν οι πόρτες δεν μπορείς να τις ανοίξεις αμέσως μετά.
Ο αεραγωγός που οδηγεί από την κατάψυξη στη συντήρηση είναι ελεύθερος. Δοκίμασα να περάσω αέρα με το μπιστολάκι και πέρναγε κανονικά.
Όταν έβαλα ένα μπουκάλι νερό, 6 μικρές μπύρες και δύο κιλα κρέας στην κατάψυξη (ήταν άδεια) ή θερμοκρασία της ανέβηκε στους -12 αλλά μέσα σε περίπου μια-μισή μέρα ξανα πήγε στους -20. Από εκεί συμπέρανα ότι η κατάψυξη όπως και το μοτέρ λειτουργούν σωστά.


Και επιτέλους η ιστορία μας έφτασε στο τέλος της. Χρειάζομαι τη βοήθειά σας να αντιμετωπίσω αυτό το πρόβλημα. Το μόνο που μπορώ να υποψιαστώ, μετά από όλα αυτά που σας ανέφερα, είναι να μη λειτουργεί σωστά το ανεμιστηράκι της συντήρησης και να μη μπορεί να ανεβάσει την ψύξη επάνω. 
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## theo123

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45213Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45214Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45215Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45216

----------


## theo123

Ok, καταλαβαίνω ότι έχετε όλοι απλώσει τα κορμιά σας στις παραλίες. 
Θα κάνω όμως υπομονή μέχρι να γυρίσετε.

----------


## apavlidis

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα με λίγα λόγια είναι ότι ενώ η κατάψυξη λειτουργεί καλά, η συντήρηση δεν κατεβαίνει στους 4 βαθμούς αλλά παραμένει στους 7-8 βαθμούς.
> 
> Το ψυγείο ειναι μάρκας SIEMENS και το μοντέλο είναι KG44U190IE\01 έχει κάτω την κατάψυξη και πάνω τη συντήρηση.
> IMG_20180707_194707_HHT.jpg
> 
> Ιστορικό:
> Όλα ξεκίνησαν πριν από μερικά χρόνια (8 περίπου) όταν κατά τη διάρκεια των καλοκαιρινών καυσώνων άρχισε να μην κατεβάζει εύκολα τη θερμοκρασία στους 4 βαθμούς, όταν το γεμίζαμε με ψώνια από το σούπερ μάρκετ. Όταν περνούσε η περίοδος αυτή, ξανα άρχιζε να λειτουργεί κανονικά. Ε δεν πειράζει είπαμε, ψυγείο μας είναι, θα το αγαπήσουμε με τα ελαττώματά του. Αυτό το καλοκαίρι όμως η θερμοκρασία παραμένει στους 7-8 βαθμούς χωρίς να μπορεί να την κατεβάσει στους 4 που του έχω ορίσει. Η κατάψυξη είναι στους -20 κανονικά.
> ...


Καλησπέρα σας. Πιθανώς να χρειάζεται απόψυξη, δηλαδή να το αφήσετε μερικές ώρες εκτός πρίζας για να ξεμπλοκάρουν τα διάφορα σωληνάκια από πάγο από την κατάψυξη προς την συντήρηση.. Υποψιάζομαι ότι έχουν φρακάρει με πάγο και εμποδίζουν την διέλευση του ψυγμένου αέρα προς την συντήρηση. Και δοκιμάστε να βάλετε την συντήρηση σε μία μέση θερμοκρασία ούτε πολύ υψηλή ούτε πολύ χαμηλή!

----------


## theo123

Ανδρέα καλημέρα και σε ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια. Αν και το ψυγείο είναι no-frost, έχω διαβάσει επανειλημμένα εδώ μέσα ότι μία φορά το χρόνο χρειάζεται απόψυξη. Θα το κάνω σε λίγες μέρες και θα ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματα.

Αν  εντωμεταξύ κάποιος φίλος έχει κάποια άλλη σκέψη, είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## tipos

Με βαση την περιγραφη σου δυο πραγμματα μπορει να συμβαινουν
1-πεσμενη πορτα της συντηρησης με αποτελεσμα να δουλευει οριακα ο διακοπτης και να μην κανει παντα επαφη
2-ο ανεμηστηρας της συντηρησης να εχει μειωμενες στροφες.Αυτο ειναι ενα προβλημα που το παρουσιαζαν συχνα στα πρωτα μοντελα αυτης της σειρας.Το ψυγειο ειναι κατασκευης 9/2001 οποτε ειναι πολυ πιθανο να φταιει ανεμηστηρας.
Στις φωτογραφιες του στοιχειου ειναι εμφανες οτι η αντισταση αποψυξης ειναι κακιστα τοποθετιμενη,φανταζομαι οτι εχει αλαχτει ή εχει ξανατοποθετηθει απο μη ειδικευμενο ατομο.

----------


## theo123

Καλησπέρα Σάκη. Σε ευχαριστώ γιa την απάντηση και για τις πάντα εύστοχες παρατηρήσεις (απ' όσο καιρό παρακολουθώ το site). 
H  πόρτα είναι σωστή και το μοτεράκι αρχίζει να δουλεύει πριν ακόμη  κλείσει εντελώς η πόρτα. Το διπλοτσέκαρα με το θόρυβο που κάνει το  ανεμιστηράκι όταν η πόρτα θέλει ακόμη 4-5 εκατοστά για να κλείσει.
Σκέφτομαι να κάνω πρώτα μία απόψυξη και αν δε δω αποτελέσματα, να πάω για ανεμιστηράκι.

Ερώτηση1: Η γνώμη σου είναι να αλλάξω και της συντήρησης και της κατάψυξης ή θα διορθωθεί αλλάζοντας μόνο αυτό της συντήρησης?
Ερώτηση2:  Γνωρίζει κάποιος μαγαζί στην Αθήνα για αγορά ανεμιστήρα (γιατί από μία  ματιά που έριξα οι τιμές κυμαίνονται από 50 ευρώ και πάνω) ? Έστω και με pm για να μη θεωρηθεί ότι κάνουμε διαφήμιση

Τέλος  την αντίσταση την έχω αλλάξει εγώ πριν μερικά χρόνια γιατί είχε καεί.  θυμάμαι με είχε παιδέψει αρκετά και γι' αυτό δεν την έχω απλώσει σε  ολόκληρο το στοιχείο από πάνω μέχρι κάτω. Η γνώμη σου είναι να τη  διορθώσω?

----------


## theo123

Επισης δεν ηθελα να ακουμπησει στον αισθητηρα που βρισκοταν πιο πανω

----------


## tipos

1-αλαξε μονο της συντηρησης
2-καταστημα δεν ξερω στην αθηνα ,μονο οτι εχω ακουστα,κουρλαμπα κομινη.
3=η αντισταση καλο ειναι να μπει συμφωνα με τη θεση που την βαζει ο κατασκευαστης.Ετσι οπως ειναι δεν θερμαινει σωστα σε ολη την επιφανεια του στοιχειου.
Εφοσον εισαι σιγουρος για τους ελεγχους που εχεις κανει τοτε προχωρα στην αντικατασταση του ανεμηστηρα της συντηρησης.

----------


## p270

κοιτα και εδω 

http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=47783#tabtech

----------


## theo123

Σάκη σε ευχαριστώ για ακόμη μία φορά για την άμεση απάντηση. Θα προχωρήσω στην αλλαγή ανεμιστήρα της συντήρησης.

Παναγιώτη, έψαξα στο site  που μου έστειλες και αυτά που κάνουν για το ψυγείο μου κυμαίνονται ανάμεσα σε 55-60€
http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=41102
http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=41102
Εκτός βέβαια, εάν κάνει κάποιο μοτεράκι γενική χρήσης (επειδή η φτερωτή είναι εντάξει). Θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους και θα δω. Ευχαριστώ.

[Edit] Έστειλα mail και μου απάντησαν άμεσα ότι δεν κάνει κάποιο άλλο ανεμιστηράκι.

----------


## theo123

Οκ, βρηκα ανεμιστηρακι απο γνωστο καταστημα στα 15€.
Θα επανελθω με νεοτερα οταν το αλλαξω

----------


## theo123

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Άλλαξα εχθές το ανεμιστηράκι της συντήρησης και  δείχνει να δουλεύει σωστά. Όταν άρχισα να την αλλαγή η θερμοκρασία ήταν  στους 2 βαθμούς και όταν τελείωσα πήγε στους 7. Μισή ώρα αφού έκλεσα την  πόρτα πήγε στους 9.
Η θερμοκρασία κατέβηκε στους 4 (που του είχα  ορίσει) έπειτα από 3.5 ώρες. Θεωρώ ότι τώρα λειτουργεί σωστά. Φυσικά η εξωτερική  θερμοκρασία αυτές τις μέρες δεν έχει σχέση με τη θερμοκρασία του  καλοκαιριού, που μέσα στο σπίτι υπήρχαν μέρες που το θερμόμετρο έδειχνε  32 βαθμούς, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι και πριν πιάσουν οι ζέστες (το Μάιο πχ) δεν  μπορούσε να κατεβάσει τη θερμοκρασία κατά 5 βαθμούς μέσα σε λίγες ώρες.  Όταν έβαζα ένα μπουκάλι νερό μέσα, έκανε μία μέρα να συνέλθει.
Θα το παρακολουθήσω φυσικά κάποιες μέρες ακόμη αλλά το πρόβλημα μάλλον λύθηκε. Αν υπάρξει κάτι διαφορετικό θα ενημερώσω.
Το ανεμιστηράκι είναι λίγο πιο φασαριόζικο από το προηγούμενο (όταν υπάρχει ησυχία ακούγεται), αλλά δεν πειράζει, θα το αντέξω.

Σας  ευχαριστώ όλους για τη συμβολή σας και ιδιαίτερα το Σάκη που έχει  βοηθήσει, με τις εύστοχες παρατηρήσεις του, αρκετό κόσμο εδώ μέσα.

----------


## theo123

Λοιπόν, αυτό  που παρατήρησα από τις πέντε μέρες που λειτουργεί το ψυγείο είναι ότι η συντήρηση παραμένει σταθερά στους 5 βαθμούς που έχω ορίσει, αλλά ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία στην κατάψυξη από τους -20 στους -18, στους -14, μέχρι και στους -8 όταν είχα βάλει πράγματα από σούπερμάρκετ και τη λαική. Κατεβαίνει πάλι βέβαια μέσα στη μέρα όταν πατάω το κουμπί "super". Αν δεν το πατήσω, κάνει περισσότερο χρόνο (πχ 24 ωρες).

----------


## p270

πανω κατω σε ολα συμβαινει ευτο μολις το γεμισεις με προιοντα ειδικα με τις θερμοκρασιες που εχουμε τωρα

----------


## theo123

Το προβλημα επειτα απο αρκετο καιρο υπομονης και περισυλλογής, λύθηκε. Η λυση ηταν πολυ απλη. Το προβλημα ηταν λιγο δυσκολο.
Αλλαξα τα ανεμιστηρακια συντήρησης και καταψυξης και η θερμοκρασία διατηρειται στους 5 και στους -20 αδιάλειπτα.
Το καταθετω εδω για να υπαρξει βοηθεια σε οποιον αντιμετωπίζει το ιδιο προβλημα με το μοντελο αυτο το οποιο παρουσιαζει αυτο το προβλημα. Μετα απο καποιο διαστημα τα ανεμιστηρακια δε δουλευουν σωστα και δε μεταφερουν τον ψυχρο αερα σωστα.
Δυστυχως τα ανεμιστηρακια τα αλλαξα τον προηγουμενο Σεπτέμβρη αλλα ηθελα να ερθουν μερες με καυσωνα για να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι το προβλημα ειχε διορθωθει. Γι αυτό άργησα να το δηλωσω.

----------

mikemtb73 (09-06-19)

----------


## 1petros

Αντιμετώπισα περίπου το ιδιο πρόβλημα με παρόμοιο ψυγειοκαταψύκτη ίδιας χρονιάς , δεν είχε ψύξη η συντήρηση , τελικά έλυσα το μοτέρ του αέρα και είδα οτι η βάση του και στις δυο βίδες ήταν σπασμένη έτσι ξαφνικά και δεν μπορούσε να γυρίσει η φτερωτή γιατί έβρισκε , πήρα βάση την άλλαξα , το ψυγείο δεν το έκλεισα  (η κατάψυξη δεν έχει κανένα θέμα)  μεχρι να βάλω την καινούργια βάση εκτός από τις συνδέσεις  του φις του ρεύματος του μοτέρ τότε έκλεισα τον διακόπτη περίπου κάνα τέταρτο . 

Το θέμα ειναι τώρα ότι το μοτέρ δεν δουλεύει , μήπως υπάρχει χρονοκαθυστέρηση? αντιμετώπισε κανείς το θέμα αυτό , μια ώρα και δεν δουλευει .

----------


## georged30

Το μοτερ λειτουργει μολις κλεισει  η πορτα πατα τον διακοπτη της πορτας με το χερι για να δεις αν λειτουργει

----------


## 1petros

> Το μοτερ λειτουργει μολις κλεισει  η πορτα πατα τον διακοπτη της πορτας με το χερι για να δεις αν λειτουργει


Ναι φίλε μου το ξέρω , απλά με κλεισμένο τον διακόπτη για πάνω από μια ώρα δεν πήρε μπροστά , τελικά  μετά σχεδόν μιάμιση ώρα πήρε μπροστά  :Confused1:  
τώρα όλα οκ!

----------


## gemis

Καλησπέρα. Έχω το ίδιο ψυγείο και ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα. Το ανεμιστήρακι που είναι πίσω κάτω χαμηλά δίπλα στο μοτέρ θ πρέπει να δουλεύει συνέχεια;

----------


## Vae

Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσένα.

----------


## gemis

Πρέπει να μου έχει χαλάσει ο θερμοστάτης γιατί δεν κόβει καθόλου το μοτέρ να δουλεύει.. Πιάνει 3 βαθμούς η συντήρηση και - 20 η κατάψυξη και συνεχίζει να δουλεύει..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλού κακού κάντε και οι 2 τελευταίοι μια χειροκίνητη απόψυξη καλή , να δούμε αν θα γλυτώσει κανένας

----------


## gemis

Από θέμα απόψυξης είμαι κομπλέ.. Έχει μείνει αρκετές μέρες εκτός λειτουργίας.. Όταν το έβαλα στην πρίζα έκανε έναν θόρυβο μπιπ μπιπ αλαρμ συνεχόμενο για κάνα 2ωρο και μετά σταμάτησε..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πιάνει 3 βαθμούς η συντήρηση και - 20 η κατάψυξη και συνεχίζει να δουλεύει..


Συμπλήρωσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες τι γίνεται από την στιγμή που είδες τα παραπάνω (π.χ. την επόμενη μέρα έστω και δεχόμαστε ότι λειτουργεί συνεχώς , παραμένει στους 3 βαθμούς ?) ενώ λογικά για την επόμενη μέρα αν θεωρήσουμε ότι δουλεύει συνεχώς , τότε θα έπρεπε να είχες πολύ πιο κρύα συντήρηση π.χ. +2 ....+1 ....0 κτλ 
Από την άλλη και από την αρχή του θέματος βλέπουμε να έχει αυτό το μοντέλο σταθερά προβλήματα στους ανεμιστήρες . Και όπως είδαμε πριν κάποιος το έλυσε το πρόβλημα με την αλλαγή τους . Τώρα πως ελέγχεις και επιβεβαιώνεις ότι πράγματι ένας ανεμιστήρας μπορεί να λειτουργεί με μειωμένες στροφές ? πάω πάσο .




> Από θέμα απόψυξης είμαι κομπλέ.. Έχει μείνει αρκετές μέρες εκτός λειτουργίας.. Όταν το έβαλα στην πρίζα έκανε έναν θόρυβο μπιπ μπιπ αλαρμ συνεχόμενο για κάνα 2ωρο και μετά σταμάτησε..


θεώρησε τα συμβάντα φυσιολογικά (το αλάρμ ειδοποιεί κάθε πότε η θερμοκρασία είναι κάτω του φυσιολογικού και δεν είναι το πρόβλημα εκεί )

----------


## gemis

Η αληθεια είναι ότι μένει σταθερά 3 βαθμούς και -20. Αν δούλευε συνεχώς θα το κατέβαζε και άλλο όπως λες.. Μήπως θέλει να το κατεβάσει και δεν μπορεί; για αυτό και δουλεύει; γιατι μετά έκοβε το μοτέρ και δε δούλευε γενικώς άρα μήπως έκοβε κάποιο θερμικό κάποια προστασία.. Θα το ρυθμίσω στην ανώτερη θερμοκρασία στη συντήρηση πχ 7 βαθμούς να δω αν τους ξεοαιρασει από μόνο του και το πάει στους 3. Επειδή ακούω συνέχεια τον ανεμιστήρα πίσω στο μοτέρ να δουλεύει να με μπερδεύει; εκείνος δουλεύει μόνιμα η όταν δουλεύει και το μοτέρ; από θέμα ανεμιστήρων και πορτών που έχουν πρόβλημα τα έχω τσεκάρει και δουλεύουν μια χαρα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Επειδή ακούω συνέχεια τον ανεμιστήρα πίσω στο μοτέρ να δουλεύει να με μπερδεύει;


Αν έχεις τέτοιες δυσκολίες στο να καταλάβεις πότε λειτουργεί ποιο , τότε με το χέρι αν έχεις πρόσβαση στο πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου , τότε όταν λειτουργεί ο συμπιεστής ζεσταίνεται μια εξωτερική σεπαρντίνα / όταν σταματά κρυώνει.



> εκείνος δουλεύει μόνιμα η όταν δουλεύει και το μοτέρ;


 Όταν δουλεύει το μοτέρ δουλεύει και ο ανεμιστήρας (θα σε γελάσω αν κάποιοι τυχόν κατασκευαστές τον έχουν τον ανεμιστήρα να λειτουργεί μόνιμα). Θα ανησυχούσα αν δουλεύει ο συμπιεστής αλλά όχι ο ανεμιστήρας.




> Μήπως θέλει να το κατεβάσει και δεν μπορεί; για αυτό και δουλεύει; γιατι μετά έκοβε το μοτέρ και δε δούλευε γενικώς άρα μήπως έκοβε κάποιο θερμικό κάποια προστασία..


 Καλά εσύ στην προηγούμενη ζωή πρέπει να ήσουν Ροδίτης ψυκτικός .... σωστά τα προβλέπεις και σιγά σιγά θα βρεις το πρόβλημα , είτε από έλλειψη υγρών , αλλά υπέθεσα προτιμότερο να σου πω στο να ήθελε απόψυξη που παρεμποδίζει την απόδοση , αλλά δεν είναι ως φαίνεται ούτε από αυτό, εξαρτάτε τι θα δεις στην συνέχεια.

----------


## gemis

Ο ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει συνέχεια.. Πίσω η σερπαντινα είναι χλιαρή στο επάνω μέρος και προς τα κάτω όλη κρύα. Θερμοκρασία κρατάει σταθερά όπου και να την ρυθμίσω..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πίσω η σερπαντινα είναι χλιαρή στο επάνω μέρος και προς τα κάτω όλη κρύα


Αν ήταν φουλ καλοκαίρι το "το προς τα κάτω όλη κρύα " θα το έβλεπες επίσης ζεστό.
Αλλά τώρα το κάτω μέρος θα είναι πάλι ζεστό , σχεδόν ίσα ίσα που το αντιλαμβάνεσαι (αυτό δεν θεωρείται πρόβλημα) αλλά εντελώς κρύα στο κάτω μέρος μπορεί να είναι και (πολύ μικρή) έλλειψη υγρών

Οι προηγούμενοι στο παρόν θέμα είχαν πρόβλημα διαφορετικό (συντήρηση 7C και δεν κατέβαινε περισσότερο για να φτάσει στους 4C που το ήθελαν και έφταιγε ο ανεμιστήρας )
Το δικό σου πρόβλημα διαφορετικό (έχεις 3C κάτι που αφήνει χλωμό να φταίει ανεμιστήρας)
Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι όντως δουλεύει συνεχώς και έχεις σταθερά 3C , ή αυτό που είπα παραπάνω για τα υγρά , ή να έκανες λάθος εκτίμηση και ο συμπιεστής λειτουργεί για κάποιον λόγο με διακοπές ? Δύσκολη υπόθεση για εντοπισμό

----------


## gemis

Στην έξοδό του μοτέρ που πάει στην κατάψυξη πιάνει πάγο. Η θερμοκρασία πηγαίνει κανονικά εκεί που την ρυθμίζω και έχει καλή ψύξη. Το θέμα είναι ότι δε σταματάει ποτέ το μοτέρ πίσω με τον ανεμιστήρα..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?par...00#prettyPhoto
Στο 1ο ποστ δεν μας έλεγε και πληροφορίες ώστε να επιβεβαιώσουμε πόσα Ohm πρέπει να είναι ο παραπάνω αισθητήρας. Περίμενε απόψεις

----------


## gemis

Αυτός ο αισθητηρας να είναι το πρόβλημα; τι ακριβώς μετράει αυτός και που μπορεί να βρίσκεται;

----------


## gemis

Υπάρχει περίπτωση το συγκεκριμένο ψυγείο να μην ειχε ανεμιστήρα στο συμπιεστή πίσω και να βάλανε μετά έξτρα πατέντα για να το ψύχει; γιατί από εκεί που το πείρα μου είπαν ότι το πρόβλημα του ήταν ότι ζεσταινοταν πολύ το μοτέρ και έκοβε το θερμικό του. Και ίσως να βάλανε ανεμιστήρα για να κρυώνει το μοτέρ;; μήπως να το συνδέσω όταν λειτουργει ο κινητήρας και όχι μόνιμα;

----------

